# A/c Installation



## andrew1245 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I've recently purchased a home in Branqueira which was pre plumbed by the developer for a/c. I have approached the electrician who wired the house for a quote, (5 weeks ago!!!) i'll assume he's too busy/doesn't need it. 
Anyone know of a reliable a/c installer in our area? Looking for a quote at present.

Help advice appreciated,

andy & sharon

on a footnote, we will probably have to rent the house out for most of the year and need advice. what's our best course of action regarding agencies/advertising etc.

appreciated as always

Thanks again,


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you call into a local independant shop that sells electricals, a/c units etc, they should be able to quote for the units and installlation, normally they can arrange it all for you. as an example an a/c unit should start at around 400euros.


----------

